# Koi Karp.



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, this is my 5th blog now and I thought I'd share a few things with you lot about my pet shop (Koi Karp) in my village.

It's got mostly fish in the store hence the name (Koi Karp) and reptiles such as lizards.. it's got inverts such as spiders, scorpions, millipedes & centipedes and a lot more, Snakes and so much more things. The prices are very reasonable there too, I've bought 2 Millipedes and 4 Tarantulas from the store and all the enclosures and food/water etcetc.. They keep the animals and all the pets in there in very good condition, they treat them very good aswell, they also have a website where you can order online for reasonable prices, the delivery prices are very good as well if you do decide to order online.

In the shop they always have so much stock in the store so you're never not going to find what you need so I suggest if you have a Koi Karp near you area that you go to it. 

If anyone has a massive interest in Fish that you go there also, they have a massive range of marine fish to koi's and things, you can hold a lot of the stuff in there too before yo buy it to see if you like it, if the animal dies or has a serious condition then you have 14 days to exchange it for something the same price or the same thing you previously bought but obviously a new one with nothing wrong with it (that's never happened to me btw) the opening times that they have for the store is very good aswell.

I went to the Koi Karp last week and reserved a Corn snake for £39.99 for a baby Corn snake which is quite a reasonable price and they didn't even charge me for reservation either which is even better and I'm picking that up next week and bringing it home to home it for years to come.

Thanks for reading this blog guys, cheers, Luke.


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

nice put pics up when u get ur corn


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Will do, cheers for reply dan.


----------

